# Pin Oak Tree Problem



## kayeyeemm (Jun 7, 2006)

I purchased two pin oak trees last fall. This spring the leaves came up yellow with green veins on one of the trees. According to info I got on the internet, it looks like the tree is lacking iron. I took a sample of the leaves to the nursery where I purchased the trees and they think I'm watering the tree too much but I water both trees the same and the other tree looks great. I would appreciate any help. Here are some pics of the trees.
View attachment 34905


View attachment 34906


View attachment 34907


----------



## Rtom45 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd be inclined to agree that lack of iron is the problem However the nursery does have a point about the watering. Just because you water them the same doesn't mean they drain (or don't drain) the same.
It certainly won't hurt to give the yellow tree some iron. Just to cover the bases though, take some time to check and recheck the moisture in the ground around the trees.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 8, 2006)

What is the pH of your soil?

Did you dig your hole 3x rootball width?

Later you need to restake so the trunk can move.


----------

